# You can let go...



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

So I'm gonna try to write something...cause I'm in the writing mood. =)

You were always there for me
Between broken hearts and broken bones
Your beautiful, trusting eyes always saved me
And when I couldn't hold back the tears
Any longer
You where there, with a blonde mane perfect for soaking up tears

And when I needed an escape
from a reality filled with pain and hurt
all it took was one bareback gallop
through fields and woods
Things were better in my world

When you're body started to fail you
and those rides became harder
I could tell you were in pain
it killed me inside
but I had to help my angel

I gave you away
to a rider who was better for you
some one that would only ride you
once in a great while
and still be able to shower you with 
love and affection

My heart broke and this time
there was no blonde mane
to soak up my tears
Every breath hurt
People thought I was crazy
I heard
"she's only a horse"
over and over
but you were more than that

It took awhile
but I learned how
to breathe without you
my heart stopped hurting
the tears stopped falling
but I couldn't let you go

Then I saw you again
your golden coat had lost its glimmer
your blonde mane in knots and tangles
you were suffering and with one last look at me
the strong body I had always believed in
shook and fell to the ground
I felt your eyes on me
and I whispered to you
"You can let go now"


In memory of a wonderful horse, Reno. My first love, my first horse...that one special horse that you're lucky to get. <3


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

that nearly made me cry, but it was great loved it


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

RedTree said:


> that nearly made me cry, but it was great loved it


Oh wow thanks. I'm sorry I almost made you cry though. =)


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I did cry.... I hate the thought of losing my horse to death.


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a great. It nearly made me cry the tears were welling up in my eyes.

Just reading it did you mean that you sold her in the 4th paragragh?


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

HorseRLife said:


> That is a great. It nearly made me cry the tears were welling up in my eyes.
> 
> Just reading it did you mean that you sold her in the 4th paragragh?


Yeah, I didn't want to but I couldn't afford to keep 2 horses and I couldn't ride her anymore without causing her pain.


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

Your poem was soooooo beautiful, it almost made me cry! good job!


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Aww that brought tears to my eyes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

wow! i absolute LOVE this!!!!


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm glad my poem touched you so deeply. Its nice to share my horse poetry with someone who understands the love of a horse.


----------



## MustangBlue (Feb 11, 2010)

Very very beautiful.

Like Reno Nevada???

Again VERY beautiful poem!


----------

